# Puffy face



## Joshsmum (May 19, 2013)

Hi everyone, my son has had a slightly puffy face all weekend. Also he hasn't been feeling quite right, nothing major he just says his tummy feels a bit dodgy. He just doesn't look right to me, just wondered if anyone else had experienced anything like this, maybe it's got nothing to do with diabetes.


----------



## LeeLee (May 19, 2013)

Has he had both MMR jabs?  Is mumps doing the rounds in your area?


----------



## Joshsmum (May 19, 2013)

Yeah he's had MMR jabs, he's a lazy teenager so staring at a screen all weekend probably has something to do with it!


----------



## Redkite (May 19, 2013)

Could it be an allergy?  Doesn't sound like anything directly related to diabetes.


----------



## Tina63 (May 20, 2013)

Or throat related?  Glands can swell around the jawline and make the face appear fuller.  Hope he's ok.  BG levels ok?


----------



## Copepod (May 20, 2013)

*0845 46 47 or 111*

Why not phone 0845 46 47 or 111 (depending on whether 11 is in operation in your area, assuming you're in England)? If you dial 0845 46 47 (NHS Direct number), you will be directed to 111 if appropriate for your area. The person on the phone will have access to a computer programme to guide questions to establish likely diagnosis and / or course of action ie what treatment to do yourself and / or who to contact for further examination and treatment.


----------



## Joshsmum (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone, his BG is a bit up and down and he still says he feels a bit under the weather, but he's been to school hopefully he'll be back to normal soon!


----------



## soostark (May 23, 2013)

my son suffers from a puffy face when he has a viral infection, not diabetes related at all with him. but he face goes extremely puffy and he feels under the weather with it


----------

